# When to fly?



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I have 4 Birmingham rollers that I am training. Two of them are old birds that have been flown before and the other two are almost 2 month old young birds. I started training them 3 days ago and they have all been going through the trap quite readily,the young birds plunge through even before I call them in and feed them. When should I start letting them out? I'm a little nervous about letting the old birds out,I'm afriad they will be all excited to fly again and take off flying like crazy! Any advice??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I always kept my older ones in for a month before letting out. Never had any fly away before.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I always kept my older ones in for a month before letting out. Never had any fly away before.


Also, it is a good idea to fly them hungry for the first few times. Pull their feed the evening before you fly them - don't feed them in the morning, and they should trap immediately when you whistle/call them. (I'm assuming that you have been whistle-training them when you feed them?)


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I have been whistling and shaking a feed can when I feed them. I have had the old birds for about 2 months,the young birds are actually their babies.


----------

